# SyncMaster 920nw goes black after 1 second?



## gkannon77 (Jun 18, 2008)

Anyone have the same problem or heard of this occuring?
Samsung monitor stays on for only a second (if that) then goes black. The blue LED power light remains on.
If I turn it off then back on, it repeats the above problem.
I have searched here and google but only come up with "return it" remarks. However I purchased this at a garage sale so I may be up a creek.

Any help would be great,
Thanks guys (and gals)
-G7


----------



## fonddeath55 (Apr 19, 2010)

I have the same problem and i havent fixed it but im allmost positive its from the powersupply failing. Open it up youtube it "its not complicated theirs no screwes you just use a butter knife and pry it open its held together by tabs". The power supply probebly has a bad capacitor or chip.


----------

